# iPad Pro ou Surface Pro 4?



## nop07276 (3 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde !!!

Je suis agent immobilier entièrement équipé Mac (MBP branche sur un écran 34", iPhone 6s et iPad Air).

Pour aller chez mes clients, je pensais m'acheter un iPad Pro avec clavier et pencil... Je vais à la FNAC et la je tombe sur la Surface Pro 4!!!!

Franchement, elle est superbe ! Aussi belle que l'iPad Pro ! Et en plus...... On peut tout faire avec, puisqu'elle est sur Windows évidemment ... 

Mon soucis : pas d'emplacement carte Sim, et surtout, je lis pas mal et je lis depuis des années sur iBook .... Une idée pour transférer ma bibliothèque sur la Surface Pro?

Car mon soucis, qui est celui de beaucoup je pense, est que pour grand qu'il est l'iPad Pro..... Reste sur iOS avec ses limites....

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2016)

Si tu te poses la question, tu ne mérite pas d'avoir un iPad pro... L'avantage c'est qu'après quelques semaines avec une surface, tu aura compris pourquoi tu t'es trompé...


----------



## lineakd (3 Janvier 2016)

@nop07276, tu trouveras de l'aide ici ou là.


----------



## nop07276 (3 Janvier 2016)

Merci Lineakd !!!! Donc en gros pas de carte sim possible.... Et idem pour la lecture de livres....?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2016)

J'ai l'ipad pro et je suis bien d'accord que son handicap majeur c'est ios , ca va pour la mumuse mais c'st pas un os pour bosser, en tout cas actuellement


----------

